# Need seeds from Alaska



## Alaskanlance (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey everyone my name is Lance I am in Alaska  they just legalized pot here and I need some seeds. Would like to find out some good places to buy from. 
Also looking for some Shiskaberry seeds who do you recommend.
Thanks


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 6, 2014)

Check out this forum. Some good referrals here.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2014)

Get a space set up first.....then order seeds.  In the meantime, read, read, read.  There truly is a lot to this growing thing.  It takes more than a few CFLs and a cardboard box.  The more you know about the biology of the plant the unique requirements that cannabis has, the better harvest you will have.  Growing marijuana is not like growing house plants,  You cannot give them sunlight through a window.  They need their own dedicated space that you can completely control the environment.  This is a very rewarding hobby, but it does take as certain amount of money, knowledge, dedication, time, energy, and love to get through the 3-4 months that it takes a plant to grow.

I don't think I have seen Shishkaberry around for some years.  I used to grow it, but there are better strains out there, IMO.


----------



## Sherrwood (Nov 7, 2014)

I can not recall a single post from people that asks or seeks to find the proper plant seed for their environment.
People seem to want a seed for the taste, name, effect, high THC, high production, etc., this is fine but when I look for seeds I first look for height, region it grows best in, flowering time, resistance to mold, bugs, tolerance to nutes, etc. all according to my enviorment and set up.
Within those I then choose personnel preference.


----------



## Alaskanlance (Nov 7, 2014)

I thought that was the most important part of the process doesn't everyone do that befor they even think about getting seeds


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2014)

If you are growing inside, you can pretty much make the environment what you want to.  New growers should look for something that is not complicated to grow (and stay away from long flowering big tall willowy sativas), but I think that rooms can be made to grow what you want to grow within reason, of course.  

Alaskanlance, you are looking for seeds aren't you without a space set up?  Since you were asking about seeds in the middle of fall, it is an assumption that you are looking to do an indoor grow.  If you are looking to do an outdoor grow, I would not buy seeds until you get closer to spring.  I do not have a clue how outdoor grows do up there as the growing season is so short, and I wonder whether the long days has an adverse effect on budding.


----------

